# Avg Female Size/Growth



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

With all this talk of over sized GSDs got me thinking if my girl is avg or oversized. At 8 months old Bella was 24 tall and 60 pounds. Is she normal for her age? Or a little large? When will she stop growing? How big do you think she will become?  she could be a few more pounds maybe 5 or so but I'm keeping her a little lean. But not skinny. She gets 2 cups Dimaond Naturals in the am, with 2 fish oils and 1 Vitamin E. And 2 cups in the pm with 1 or 2 fish oils. And 2 or 3 times a week a couple spoons of cottage cheese. (Tried yogert but she HATES IT won't even eat it if one piece of kibble touche it :eyesroll: )







.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

She's probably going to be on the larger side of the standard. She'll most likely grow another 1/2-1 inch and gain another 10-15 pounds while she's filling out. She is only 8 months, so she still does have some growing to do. I bet she ends up around the size of my lucy at 2+ years. She's 24.5'' and 73 pounds.

How big are the sire and dam?

According to the AKC standard:

"The desired _height_ for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches; and for bitches, 22 to 24 inches."

It doesn't say anything about weight, but i'd think about 70-75 pounds would be max for the standard.

German Shepherd Dog | American Kennel Club


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know how big they are. I got her from a guy in AR who had a whoops litter and was gunna keep her but decided not to so he decided to rehome her. I got her when she was 5 months old. She's a big girl. I got to meet her parents they were friendly. And did not seem very large but I only got to see them a lil bit his females started a HUGE fight right at my feet with Bella in my arms. He had to break them up and seprate them. The dad was much more freindly. He said he was fixing to get everyone that he did not have time for anymore pups. And was glad Bella got a good home. But other thab that I don't know much other that he clamed Bellas moms dad was some kind of K9. :shrug:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly is 23 at the shoulder and 49 pounds (22.5 kilograms) at 9 months but she is tiny compared to others that I see. She is the runt though.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Eva is 2 1/4 years old (3/11/08) is 76 lbs., and 26+ inches tall. My breeder says she will fill out until about three years old. I don't expect any taller, just denser muscle and bone. She has larger parents.


----------

